# Trying to find a good first event to go to



## Nomy (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi I am wanting to find a good reptile event, where I can look at the reptiles, learn things about them, buy things for them etc. I'm new to having a reptile so I don't know where best to go. Can anyone help?

Naomi


----------



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi i was just looking on here for the same thing i hope you get some replies


----------



## Nomy (Sep 20, 2014)

So do I. I've found it's easy to find things for furry pets and I've found some insect ones but am finding the reptile ones rather confusing. Not sure if they're specificity for breeders, meetings or what.


----------



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah me too and trying to find a half descent reptile shop is proving hard too


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

best uk reptile show to go to is the donny show what you just missed was on sunday:bash: but there 1 more to go 
Dates:
28th September 2014 - I.H.S. International show
2nd November 2014 - West Mids & Northern Branch Show

Location:
Doncaster Racecourse 
Leger Way
Doncaster
DN2 6BB

Opening Times:
10:15 Full members
10:45 Associate and Non Members

Prices:
£2.50 Full Members
£5.00 Associate and Non Members


----------



## Nomy (Sep 20, 2014)

cheryl40 Where abouts do you live as I know of a few good reptile shops.

bigd_1 Where abouts is the West Mids & Northern Branch Show one as it's on a Sunday and my partner works that day so would have to get public transport there. And unfortunately the Doncaster one is too far away, I live in the West Midlands, don't mind going to London as that's pretty simple but up North it gets more complicated.


----------



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi im in harwich essex but suffolk is close too


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Nomy said:


> cheryl40 Where abouts do you live as I know of a few good reptile shops.
> 
> bigd_1 Where abouts is the West Mids & Northern Branch Show one as it's on a Sunday and my partner works that day so would have to get public transport there. And unfortunately the Doncaster one is too far away, I live in the West Midlands, don't mind going to London as that's pretty simple but up North it gets more complicated.


its still up at donny


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome :welcome:

The best two uk expos are Doncaster and Kempton

Can't help you with local shops - but if you put your location on your info it helps for people to see where you are. 

Many people drive a distance to the shows - I go most years to Doncaster even though its three hours for me cos I love them :flrt:

public transport makes it a bit harder, but if you join in the forum and make friends, you might find someone is taking a car from local to you and would car pool. I've given lifts to people before for a petrol contribution.

hope this helps


----------



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Nomy (Sep 20, 2014)

cheryl40 I don't know your area sorry, all the ones I know of are in the midlands, but you could try asking the local vets they should know of your nearest exotic vet who might know of a specialised reptile shop, though I did find this on Google if this'll help. Essex Pet Directory: Directory of Essex pet supplies, pet food, pet shops.

Iulia I might be able to get to the Kempton one as that's London direction.


----------



## Nomy (Sep 20, 2014)

cheryl40 Sorry I don't know any shops down that way the ones I know are in the Midlands. Though you could try asking at a exotics specialised vets in your area to see if they know of a good shop, apart from that I did find this online if it helps Essex Pet Directory: Directory of Essex pet supplies, pet food, pet shops.

Iulia I could manage to get to the Kempton one as that's London direction unfortunately it's not till next year.


----------

